# ICP-AES



## galenrog (Sep 15, 2021)

I have been offered, and have offered to pick up Monday, what is described to me as an IPC-AES Diagnostic Unit. While I can not verify what industry it has been designed for, the current owner claims it was used in the Environmental Sciences Lab at a local University and was obtained when declared obsolete. I can not vouch for working condition, but have been told it works. No, I do not know the manufacturer or model number.

As mentioned above, I have offered to pick it up Monday. If anyone in the vicinity of western Oregon would like to take a look, PM me. Currently, I have no inside storage, and will be tarping when I get it home.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 15, 2021)

Hey...don't know if it matters or not but that very one is listed on ebay (same vehicle) under a buyitnow for $500...from oregon...

https://www.ebay.com/p/8046496214?iid=403017576653


----------



## galenrog (Sep 15, 2021)

Looks like the same one. I was contacted this morning with an offer to simply pick it up as scrap. Apparently, the owner is moving and has no place for it. If it is still available to me when I go by, I will put it in my trailer and wait on any member of the Forum that is interested. Will update with model information later today.

Of course, anyone who wants to deal with his EBay ad is welcome to do so. 

Time for more coffee.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 15, 2021)

Wish I was close to you!

If it truly works, protect it well. I think it's worth a few dollars. Lou would be the one to ask.

Dave


----------



## galenrog (Sep 15, 2021)

If I can make room in one of the garden sheds, I would store it there for up to a few months. Right now, however, that is the domain of my wife, so for the immediate future I will have to tarp it and wait for any interest.

I will contact Lou to see if he, or anyone he knows, has interest.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## justinhcase (Sep 16, 2021)

galenrog said:


> If I can make room in one of the garden sheds, I would store it there for up to a few months. Right now, however, that is the domain of my wife, so for the immediate future I will have to tarp it and wait for any interest.
> 
> I will contact Lou to see if he, or anyone he knows, has interest.
> 
> Time for more coffee.



If you have to store outside, wrap in plastic cling wrap and padding, then Crate it in Plywood before you tarp over.
If you have any ingress of weather, it will be scrap.
That will keep it safe in transport as well.


----------

